# Our little pup is deaf



## Lavlark

We have the most delightful Jack Russell pup - we acquired her 4/5 weeks ago. I just thought she was ignorant, but no, after our suspicions that she may have a problem, we did some tests. Yes, she is deaf.

We banged saucepans whilst she was asleep and all sorts - after looking on t'net for some info.

We are taking her to the vets tomorrow to confirm our suspicions and of course to see what, if anything can be done - but I doubt it.

I just wondered if any of you have had any experience with such a problem. I know it is hard enough to train any pup, but a deaf one is going to take a lot of improvisation.

As you can imagine, we are very upset and really miffed about it all. The worst thing, we cannot explain to our other pooch what the situation is - we just hope that in time, she will understand that all is not what it should be.

Any tips would be appreciated.

regards Val


----------



## dikyenfo

My dog was similar and it was easy to train sit stand stay and down so long as you use correct hand and arm signals and make sure you have the dogs eyes on you at all times.
Good luck


----------



## dyson

We had a similar problem with our mongrel bitch ~ she would now be advertised as a ''Collgershephound'' :lol: :lol: (collie x german shepperd x greyhound)

She was as deaf as a post when we got her (took some time to toilet train  ) and we quickly realised that we couldn't let her off the lead, friendly great thing who thought that everybody wanted to be her friend  - Of course unless she was looking at you, you'd never get her back!

Anyhow we were advised by our (original) Vet that she would never have a quality of life - that she is a big dog (Alsation size) who would need plenty of exercise ~ best to have her put to sleep  - This was reiterrated by a 'Lady' from our local dog training classes ! 

Needless to say we changed Vets & never went back to dog training classes :evil: 

Nifty is 15 now and has limited sight - She is a total nut of a dog (ADHD?? :lol: ), a bit arthritic but is still loving life.

Dyson (2 yr old Westie) looks after her now - forever grooming her and when she's had enough she lets him know :roll: 

Anyhow to sum up - Nifty has not been off her lead too often for 14.5 years, she enjoys free runs in the garden and in well fenced areas whenever possible - We have had to watch her diet all her life - make sure that she doesn't carry too much weight as it would be harder for her to shift given the limited exercise possibilities! She has been a fantastic companion to our two children (now 19 & 20) and a great asset to our family - life would not have been so rich without her!

We brought Dyson (Westie) because she was starting to go downhill, eyesight wise - He has given her a new lease of life - it's like she has her own 'guide dog'  

Enjoy your dog - it may be harder work to begin with, but it will be worth it


----------



## MEES

Our first dalmation was a 'giveaway' because she was also found to be profoundly deaf as a pup.

I am/was a teacher of deaf children so it didnt phase me.
Just speak to her as you would normally and make the obvious signs at the same time.

reward her when she responds.

be careful at first when off lead-you should find she will kepp looking back at you to check you are still there-sign for her to come back and reward when she complies.

large groups of people can be difficult as she has to 'find' you visually rather than repond to a shout or whistle. It helps if your dog walking coat/sweater is a bright colour.

She may be startled and snap at other dogs as she cant hear them coming.

Advantages -no yapping at other dogs  

Our dog responded to the following signs,
Come, go, sit, lie down ,stay, no , drop, where's dad/Joanne
basket,up,down. walkon.

She lived for 13 years and most people never knew she was deaf.

Enjoy


----------



## Jented

Hi.
We meet a couple of deaf dogs on our "Walkies!",they are super,and a credit to their owners. looking through the list of commands,sit,walk,etc,i had to have a laugh,i am SURE!!!,i never saw a command for,"Din dins".....or,"Wait a minute,i WILL save you some".
The best of luck and joy,have fun.
Jented.


----------



## erneboy

Don't worry about it Ted, she does not even know she should be able to hear and will be as happy as any other dog. Just keep her safe as best you can, Alan.


----------



## locovan

We had a dog that was deaf and we coped and she did so well.
I aways kept eye contact as I spoke she then went blind as well so we had another puppy and that puppy became her eyes.
It was magical to watch them together and Penny lived a long and happy life with Sasha.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Our boy sossy Sweetpea is now deaf he never was very good at hearing selectively deaf defo.

He copes with it quite well but seems to have forgotten he was house trained lately too. To compensate he barks louder and more often am sure. How could anyone consider putting a dog down cos of deafness is beyond me. Although some deaf old men I would definitely consider if it was an option ...! 

Greenii


----------



## Lavlark

Thank you all for your support and tips. We have started on the hand signals, but early days yet. Although, like most animals, when I am in the kitchen, she knows that there is something 'good' going on - it must smell nice !! And she sits patiently in anticipation.

We will persevere, in fact OH has just removed the garden pond, just in case - she is fascinated with it, and attempts to drink the pond water - which is really murky. For me, getting the pond out is a real bonus - so, as they say, every cloud has a silver lining - mind you, rather have her be able to hear. Mind you she has got a bark on her!

Again, many thanks, I will let you know how things are going in a few weeks or so.

Regards Valx


----------



## dragonflyer

*deaf dog*

I hope you will enjoy life with your new dog.

I am sure I have read somewhere that there is a special collar that can be worn by such dogs which can be activated (after training) to be a return to heel command. This allows the dog to run loose when appropriate. Probably a vibration pager of some sort! That's technology always moving on.

Joyce


----------



## Losos

greenasthegrass said:


> *How could anyone consider putting a dog down cos of deafness is beyond me*. Although some deaf old men I would definitely consider if it was an option ...!


That was my immediate thought onreading the OP, *there's many a deaf dog who has lived a full and happy life*, dogs do not think like humans, they never want more than the basics in life and never aspire to be richer, more famous, or more powerful than their neighbours.


----------



## clodhopper2006

Our old collie went deaf at 10 years old. We first noticed when she no longer seemed frightened of thunder or fireworks and stopped howling to the corrie theme. Took a while for us twig on she was deaf but she spent another 5 years like that. I think it bothered us more than her. She was as happy as ever though we felt saddened she'd never hear our voices again.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I do dog walking for a living and I've walked on a regular basis a couple of deaf dogs.

Points that cropped up for the owner were having to have a 100% secure garden. Pig wire fencing is very good for that purpose.

Having the dog chase a ball and fetching it back will give it much needed excercise in the garden at first and then try the same thing in a nearby field or remote country lane. Once she's happy bringing it back to you then at least she'll get regular excercise. If she only get's lead walks then weight will seem to just pile on once she leaves 'puppyhood'.

Have you seen this link - www.deafdogs.org - for great advice and help?
They mention Vibrating collars for training and, to me, they seem a good idea.


----------



## Lavlark

Hi Joyce

Yes, I have seen such a collar, but at the moment, they are too big for Tess. 

I contacted the company, who were very good, and they advised that what I was looking at were aimed at large dogs, Tess will never be large. However, I will keep on searching for such a thing.

Thankyou for your response. We are taking her to the vet today, to see if there is any iota of hearing - at times I think she has some, but of course this could be wishful thinking - I know she responds to movement / vibration, so it could be just that.

She is such a sweety, and full of character, isnt nature cruel.

Regards Val


----------



## dhutchy

Hi Val my border collie Red has recently gone deaf but luckily we have another one that is fine so when i call her i make the hand signal to Red and he soon picked it up.People look at me as if the lights have gone out when i wave at him  so i always find myself explaining the situation to people


----------



## patnles

Hi Val, I don't have much experience but my old lab went very deaf and we used hand signals but to get her attention, we clapped our hands and she was able to hear that until near the end when she went totally deaf.

The only other thing I can suggest is a dog whistle as they are very high pitched. Mine has adjustable pitch. It may just be a case of finding a tone/pitch that she can hear.
Best of luck
Lesley


----------



## MEES

We never bothered with a special collar ( after all i never used one with deaf children)
Have confidence  the pup is born deaf therefore very different from gone deaf.
Train her to hand signals in the house then garden then go to safe outdoor space and train her to come back, walk on ,stop and sit. using hand gestures and treats.
if you have another trained dog she will probably follow and return with it.  

You will just have to be a little more careful in open spaces with lots of people
We used to take ours to Southport beach which was quite fabulous as Dalmations love to run.  
One day we went when there were lots of people and we had non descript clothing on. She was perfevtly harmless but got a bit panicked  as she ran a long way and then coulnt pick us out from the others. _ we tried to avoid that situation afterwards.


----------



## Suenliam

Don't worry too much and please don't feel sorry for Tess. Firstly she has not known the hearing world and secondly she is a dog - she doesn't know she is deaf, and she certainly does not see it as a disability. 

With the attention and love she is already getting from you, I think she will have a lovely life.

Sue


----------



## patp

There is a good book called "Hear Hear" by Barry Eaton. He has trained several deaf dogs and is a qualified Pet Behavioiur Therapist now.

Your main problem is to get your puppy's attention. I would use a signal like a "thumb's up" and give a tit bit. Every time your puppy looks at you give her the thumb's up signal and follow up quickly with a tasty treat.

Once your puppy is checking in with you regularly then I would devise a really obvious signal that means "I am over here - come to me". This would need to be a waving scarf of something similiar that your dog can see when you are blending in to the scenery. Remember dogs do not see detail as well as we do.

All the other bits of training can follow but a real must is to have a dog that checks in with you regularly and recognises an obvious recall signal.

We taught our other dog to go touch our deaf dog so that he would follow her and then we could call her back. Dogs are social creatures and they like to stay connected. It is just that their "safe distance" is not always the one that makes us feel comfortable!!

One thing to remember is to resist grabbing your dog or startling her in any way as this could cause her to lose trust in you. It is absolutely imperative that she trusts you completely.

Good Luck


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Pat

Am I right in thinking that dogs don't perceive static objects very easily, but can pick up movement at considerable distances?

If so, it would be a big help to know that for consideration in the training routine, since from the start the hand signals should all include a clear movement of some kind.

Dave


----------



## thieawin

We have a 6 year old jack which is totally deaf

We too self diagnosed by trying sounds behind her and got no response, local vet agreed. We took to the veterinary practice associated with Manchester University Veterinary School who diagnosed doggy dwarfism, she is very small and with short legs.

Her parents were both normal sized as were all her littter siblings and we have a her sister from four litters earlier who is full size and hearing. It was suggested that she was the result of a mutation.

They suggested putting down or, if we kept, not to breed from her. The gene is recessive however and so with a normal sized dog all pups would be alright but half would be carriers, unless the dog carried the recessive gene in which case 25% could be affected, 50% carriers and 25% clear

Apparently in that congenital condition the bones of the inner ear either don't grow or are fused. its common with inbreeding especially amongst "tea cup", or "hand bag" sized dogs in the jack breed, which are all the rage at present

We had, and have, two other jacks, they play as a "pack" and stay together, deafness is no problem as far as that is concerned.

She has her pet passport and travels widely, does not roam far and in line of sight responds well to exaggerated hand and arm semaphore signals for come, go, sit, naughty etc. 

She does suffer from separation anxiety and squeals, not barks, very loudly, if on her own. She can sense vibrations and will rush to the window or door if a car parks on the drive

Pig wire is no good for small jacks, they can squeeze through. We have hen netting around the garden

The other dogs rush to get fed when they hear cans being opened, she sees them go unless snoozing, and follows.

She holds her own and is a joy.

Frankly she has not needed any more attention or any special treatment.


----------



## patp

Yes, Dave, dogs are much more tuned in to movement than sound. A case in point is the obedience championships at Crufts. The handler stands absolutely stock still, looks at a point over the dog's head, and just issues voice commands. This is because the dog is likely to take a cue from a slight movement by the handler rather than a voice command. The handler could inadvertently give a signal that the dog interprets differently to the voice command.

If your dog is trained to sit when it hears the word sit just try putting your hands on your head and saying "sit" or with your back turned to your dog and see what happens  

With a deaf dog you would start with exagerated hand and arm signals and gradually tone them down. The main problem, as has been said, is getting the dog's attention.


----------



## MEES

getting our deaf dalmations attention over time as she attuned to gestures was no more difficult than our current hearing dalmation if he sees rabbit,cat or food in the distance :lol: 

Our deaf dalmation did not suffer from seperation anxiety and truly we had nothing other than very minor problems in the early training days.
Enjoy


----------



## Paludic

Hi, 
I'd agree with Pat - get hold of Barry Eaton's book as a starting point. The other thing to do is to get your older dog to help train/demonstrate to the deaf pup. Dogs do learn by copying other dogs.

If your other dog isn't the best trained, get on and put that up the list of priorities. If older dog is well trained, then also teach him/her to go and get the puppy - either by touching pup, or whatever so pup orientates to follow the other dog back to you.

I used this strategy effectively when I had one deaf and one hearing dog years ago. Taught the hearing one "fetch" the deaf one.

It's much easier to teach a deaf puppy when there's a "normal" hearing dog who is already a good role model!!

Best wishes
Sally


----------



## Losos

Zebedee said:


> Am I right in thinking that dogs don't perceive static objects very easily, but can pick up movement at considerable distances?


I am not an expert but many times we have seen deer in the forrest, *initially they stay rock solid*, don't move an inch, and usually our dogs ignore them (If they are a fair distance away) sometimes, if it looks like we are approaching they will break and run, and *that's when our dogs go into chase mode* :roll:

This has happened so many times in the six years we've had them that it does seem to back up your theory. BTW just for clarification they have never ever got close to catching the deer


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hi

We no longer own a dog but I did read the initial few posts on this thread and if my memory serves me correctly someone mentioned using a collar with an electric shock to draw attention to your little deaf friend. Yesterday in the news I heard it mentioned that there is or was a case in Wales where the dog owner for whatever reason was using one of these collars and that person either has been or is being prosecuted for using it. Cant remember all the details but there was mention i think of its use being banned in Wales and a ban also wanted for England.

Just thought I would mention it here as I would hate anyone being prosecuted for trying to do the best for their little furry friend.

Motorhomer


----------



## Lavlark

HI Motorhomer

Thanks for you post. Yes, I did see the news re court case re electric collar. No, I would not consider using one, and those that do, should wear it themselves!!

We have now got Barry Eatons book 'Hear Hear' and are attempting to teach not only Tess, but of course ourselves some simple hand signals. 

Again thanks for your reply - regards Val


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Our two 13 year old shelties are now deaf.
They quickly learn hand signals.

Dave p


----------



## MEES

How are you getting on with the deaf pup ?


----------



## Anniebirdy

Hello  I do not have a deaf dog, but I do have a deaf bunny rabbit. He is a rescue bun, came to me with a fractured skull, broken legs, broken teeth, deaf and brain damage. He was just nine weeks old.  Despite the many, many hurdles and mountains that he faced (and still does from time to time) my beautiful handsome Benjamin MacBunnington the First learned sign language as though he was born to it. I believe that in the main, sign/hand language is as easy for an animal to grasp as vocal language. Nether is native to the creatures species, both are gradually learned from scratch. Being a rabbit, Benjamin didn't really need to be taught all that much, just basics. I soon learned to get his attention by a couple of thumps on the floor. He would turn to see where the vibration came from  With the simplest of signs he learned ''Come here'' ''Stop that'' and ''Move away''.
However, despite his brain damage from his horrific babyhood, the little bugger soon learned to outsmart me. His ''Stop that'' and ''Move away'' commands are generally used when he decides to do a bit of interior design. How impressed my neighbours and friends were with my incredible, sign reading bunny. 

And how surprised I was when my incredible sign-reading bunny cottoned on that if he turned his face away from me, he could not see what I was saying, and merrily carried on nomming away at whatever article, wall or corner he shouldn't be nomming away on  
It was like the equivalent of a hearing bunny putting his little paws in his ears and saying ''I cant hear you, I cant hear you!!!'' :lol: 
Little stinker


----------



## Jezport

I have never had a deaf pet but I believe you can find good from what seems to be a disability. Your pup will be more attentive to you as it will have to watch you for instructions so you will probably have a lot stronger bond. It will also have less distractions while you train it. And finally you will get a lot more satisfaction from the training and also knowing that some people would not have kept the dog so you have give it not only a good hope but a life.


----------



## Jezport

Lavlark said:


> HI Motorhomer
> 
> Thanks for you post. Yes, I did see the news re court case re electric collar. No, I would not consider using one, and those that do, should wear it themselves!!
> 
> We have now got Barry Eatons book 'Hear Hear' and are attempting to teach not only Tess, but of course ourselves some simple hand signals.
> 
> Again thanks for your reply - regards Val


I wonder if you could adapt one by taking the shocker out and fitting a buzzer to attract attention in a deaf dog. What do you dog owners think?

Just googled buzzing collar and got this Training collar


----------



## patp

I would not line the pockets of the awful people who continue to make shock collars in the face of all the evidence that they cause way more harm than good.

What about a pager? They can be programmed to vibrate.


----------



## Suenliam

Seems he needs his own mobile phone :lol: 

Love the post about the deaf bunny that turned his face away when he didn't want to notice a command. Actually, cats are born knowing how to do that.

Sue


----------



## georgiemac

We had a deaf white boxer - he was deaf from birth and was a rescue dog and one of the best dogs we ever had. He watched us all the time and seemed to know in advance what was going to happen. I still miss him after 6 years. Anniebird - what is it about Southport and rabbits ?- I also had a rescue rabbit and he sounds just like the one you have - he too is long gone - wonder if he has been rabbitincarnated!! - Marie


----------

